# Check clinics abroad



## Sus (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder if there is any way to check clinics abroad? Does some kind of international organisation exist?

If not, are there any key questions to ask to make it easier to find out? Is it worth asking If their doctors have published material in medical periodicals?

Regards
Sus


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sus,

I would think the best way to find out about European clinics is to get in contact with the European Society for Human Reproduction and Embryology (ESHRE). Reputable ivf clinics will be a member of the society so I'm sure you can find out more this way.

[urlhttp://www.eshre.com/emc.asp][/url]

Good luck

Daisy


----------

